# JavaFX lässt sich nicht in Eclipse einbinden



## Ru$h (26. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein JavaFX Project zu starten. Ich nutze Java 8 und Eclipse Mars2.0. 
Ich habe den SceneBuilder schon erfolgreich installiert und alle notwendigen JavaFX-Dateien sind auch vorhanden. Mein Path ist auch richtig eingestellt.
Wenn ich aber nun über File-new-Other projects-JavaFX-JavaFX Project ein FX Projekt anlegen möchte, fehlt mir die Main-Klasse wie auf dem Bild sichtbar. Meine Standard JRE ist gegenwärtig jdk1.8.0. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese bekomme.

Hat jemand eine Idee und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Flown (26. Mrz 2018)

Rechtsklick auf dein package und dann new Class?


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Mrz 2018)

Moin,

evtl. hilft dir der letze Beitrag von hier:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15027255/eclipse-java-8-support

VG Klaus


----------



## Ru$h (26. Mrz 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, aber der Link hilft mir leider nicht weiter.
Die Main-Klasse wird doch automatisch erstellt und sieht ja wie auf dem unterem Bild aus. Mein Problem ist halt, dass diese Main-Klasse bei mir nicht automatisch erstellt wird´.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2018)

Erstell sie dir doch einfach?


----------

